# mini z problem.



## face78 (May 17, 2010)

help. i left batteries in mini z for years. its now corroded and wont power up. did i fry rx/esc?


----------



## CircleTrack92 (Dec 19, 2011)

no just clean off the post with cleaner and it should work again.


----------



## gvminiz (Oct 20, 2012)

did it work?


----------

